# Deleting MSN Messenger history



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

How do I selectively delete the history for a contact in MSN Messenger? I have searched Google but nothing turns up with a bunch of programs that must be purchased to do what should be a simple act.


----------



## TheDarkAvenger (Dec 10, 2005)

*Answer:*

Well, for the newer versions, simply go to C:\Documents and Settings\NAME\My Received Files\

There shall be a file in this folder which starts with the begining part of your email adress followed by some numbers. In that file are all your conversations with different people. Just delete the ones you don't want.

If the folder is not there then Click Start->Search-> Click All Files and Folders and type the first 6/7 letters of your email address, then search! This should work!


Hope this is useful!

~Jordan


----------

